# Target???



## fletgee (Sep 1, 2010)

Why is it that this morning when I tried to view a thread in the Off Topic area I was thrown into an ad for Target? It happened twice.

And when I tried to get into this thread the same thing happened. But I did get in the second time after I shut my computer down and waited a while before I logged back onto the site again.


----------



## blasianbeauty (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG I thought I was going crazy!!  That crap keeps happening to me too.  Not only that, but I can't even enter threads the same anymore and then my computer shuts down when I try.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Sep 5, 2010)

Yup, I thought I'd clicked somewhere accidentally but guess it's just the new format working out the bugs. I'm keeping my virus check very busy.


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 7, 2010)

Same thing happened to me, not sure what to think....


----------



## MarieB (Sep 7, 2010)

It's happened to me a few times, too. And I've also had the page freeze when I try to click on a thread, so I end up having to close out the window and start all over. Fortunately I haven't had to restart my computer so far.


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 7, 2010)

What I would suggest is that you run a malware scan on your computer. www.safer-networking.org has Spyware Search and Destroy which will help for sure.

IF you have malware in your computer you will see all these ads that you are describing. Running one more scan doesn't hurt.

Now, if this is not the case and you believe that it is the forum that is causing this, in order to help me identify the problem I need:

1. The URL that you were trying to see (copy what is in your address bar and paste it in a support ticket or thread here)
2. What you saw on screen - screenshots are more than welcome
3. What you were trying to do.

Hopefully I can identify what is wrong that way. I believe fletgee mentioned in an email that she thought she got a virus from this site and it was indeed stopped by her antivirus. I can assure you there are no viruses in this site since we run checks on a daily basis (and so does Google on our site). 

However there is the case of a signature that can effectively have code embedded that would introduce malware in target computers. 

Therefore I need the above information to identify the problem. 

Thanks!!


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for posting because the same thing happened to me and I'm on my work computer which tends to block everything. So I'll run a scan to see what happens and take notes per Nikos suggestions.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes to many ads poping up on this forum on my pages , running slow , unable to open pages , unable to search old post , all bad for my computer. I am closing now and deleting my profile. I am visiting other boards with no problems. And I virus check daily .


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 30, 2010)

dimopoulos
Early morning: I have and ran spybot search and destroy with all their updates. I saw the "Doubleclick" that I then removed. 
When I then went to access my profile page. I saw a Doubleclick popup real quick, I then realized I am getting this problem from LHCF

Today at 12:37: 
I was on the main Forums page(http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum.php) and tried to go to page 2 it opened up this page (Target)Target
I then clicked on the Finding our "Thanked" posts thread , I clicked directly on the link without going first into the Forum: Suggestions - Q and A when I tried to get out of the thread but stay in Suggestions - Q and A it took me back to the main forum page.
Also this site takes me at least 5 sec to get from page to page.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 2, 2010)

I cannot view LHCF at work anymore because of this issue


----------



## Lucie (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, the same thing happens to me and it even said I was in someone else's account when I tried to send someone a PM. A user by the name of MrsCra something or another.


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Oct 2, 2010)

I've gotten this too. 

I am also wondering if it is possible that a trackware is coming from this site because there have been days when I do not log onto this board at all and I will run a spyware check and my computer will be clean....but on the days when I log on here, I've noticed that when I run a scan there will be this trackware from "Doubleclick" and I will also be directed to Target.com. 

I'm starting to think this is definitely coming from this site.


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Oct 2, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> @dimopoulos
> Early morning: I have and ran spybot search and destroy with all their updates. I saw the &quot;Doubleclick&quot; that I then removed.
> When I then went to access my profile page. I saw a Doubleclick popup real quick, I then realized I am getting this problem from LHCF
> 
> ...


 
I did not see your post before I posted but I had the same expereince with this &quot;doubleclick&quot; thingee as well. I don't usually click on any links or anyone's siggies, etc. but for some reason there is almost always this tracker from doubleclick after I run a scan...and also the target.com site will also pop up as if I have clicked some link.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry that all of you are going through problems.  Does it matter which browser you use?  I ask because I've never had any popup issues either at home or at work (I use Chrome).


----------



## sleepflower (Oct 4, 2010)

I use Chrome, even with AdBlock or whatever their equivalent is called, and have not had this problem. I hope this is not a Thing that will reach my shores any time soon.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 4, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> dimopoulos
> Early morning: I have and ran spybot search and destroy with all their updates. I saw the "Doubleclick" that I then removed.
> When I then went to access my profile page. I saw a Doubleclick popup real quick, I then realized I am getting this problem from LHCF
> 
> ...


 
Spybot Search and Destroy will report not only malware but also tracking cookies - and this is what you see from doubleclick. A tracking cookie is a small text file that sits on your computer and has some information about your browsing habit i.e. how many times you clicked an ad etc. For those that have shopped on Amazon.com you already have seen such a behavior when after your first visit you go back to amazon.com and you see at the top "Hello XXXXX welcome back - there are some recommendations for you..." A tracking cookie is used by them too.

Now, doubleclick is just a delivery platform which was acquired by Google. The advertisers that use doubleclick are not supposed to have popups. What popup did you see (what was in the ad)? 

Also by the sound of it the ad (at the time) was interfering with your browsing, which again it shouldn't. The ads are in specific places in the forum (top,right,bottom). We do not use ads on the left side of the screen to ensure that the focus is on the content and not the ads.

I will report this behavior to Google and try to find some resolution to this. However, since I have never experienced what you did, please let me know of specific details (time, ads you saw etc.) so that I can pinpoint this issue with them and get a resolution.

Thanks!


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 4, 2010)

HoneyCurlz said:


> but for some reason there is almost always this tracker from doubleclick after I run a scan...and also the target.com site will also pop up as if I have clicked some link.


 
The doubleclick tracking cookie is normal (see my previous response) and harmless.

Now the target thing - that is not allowed and it should not do that.


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 4, 2010)

OK, I contacted Google so let's see how this will pan out. I have also blocked target.com and some other URLs that appear to create popups and have problematic code.

Let me know if the problem persists, with the popups I mean.


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for explaining this Nikos!


----------

